# AKC Great Pyrenees puppy- to good home



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

After much debate, we have decided to rehome our 14 week old female Pyr puppy. She is AKC registered. She absolutely loves water. We do not have the time to get her adjusted to the goats and our goats are not mean enough to put her in her place. Also my adult Pyr is too hot and old to deal with her puppy antics. I will not ship her. She can go to an approved home only. If interested call me at 843 372-2562. I have also called the breeder I got her from to see if she knows of a good home. I paid $350 for her. She has had three sets of shots so far and is on heartworm preventative and frontline flea preventative.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

I was afraid my post sounded like I wanted money for her, I do not. I just want Shadow to be in a loving home. I am heart broken that I need to find her a new home but it is what is best for everyone including her. The money part doesn't bother me of course dear hubby doesn't like it though. Just wanted to make that point clear in case anyone is interested in giving her a good loving home.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Shadow went to her new home today in Kershaw. The man stays home all day and was so excited to get her. I was sad letting her go but I hope things will be better for her there. Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am glad you found her a home. Giving up special animals is always so hard.


----------

